# Daughters Store



## Jane (Apr 28, 2018)

Here is the link,https://www.etsy.com/shop/HiddenRea...er&share_time=1524294576000&utm_term=so.shp.d.


Please check it out.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 29, 2018)

Jane, how is your daughter doing?  I hope you've been able to get her the help she needed for her problem.  Wishing her good luck with selling her candles.


----------



## Jane (Apr 29, 2018)

*not good*



SeaBreeze said:


> Jane, how is your daughter doing?  I hope you've been able to get her the help she needed for her problem.  Wishing her good luck with selling her candles.



She isn't well,going to go see her doctor again on tuesday. Had blood and urine tests,

Are you interested in any candles or now of anyone that is? Please pass her link along.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 29, 2018)

No Jane, I have a lot of candles that I never even use, don't need any more.  Sorry to hear she's not doing well, good luck at the doctors.


----------



## Jane (Apr 29, 2018)

And you can't pass the link off to friends and family?

Thank you I do too.


----------



## terry123 (Apr 29, 2018)

*candles*

I have a granddaughter that makes and sells candles.  Nobody I know cares for candles anymore.  I have plenty that I don't use. I certainly would not give any for gifts knowing they are like me.  If I bought any I would buy from Yankee during their sales in June and December. Really good bargains then.  I just checked out your daughter's site and each candle says there is only one available and the shipping is $7.20.  $5.99 for the candle and $7.00 for shipping is pretty expensive for a little candle.  I would not be interested and don't know anyone that would be.


----------

